# Toy Houses made from orange crates



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Pony!
My elder daughter loves Ponies and horses!

Not playmobil or LEGO - those naturalistic/realistic "Schleich" figurines..

I wanted to make her happy, so I went to the grocery store a few meters
away and "raccooned" some of those wooden Orange "crates"?, disassembled
them and built a little horse stall.







,








Opening an old box, I had found some more than ten year old alder
profiles of 2,5x2,5mm dimension I had used for architectural models
- perfect for making fences! (with some plywood strips as basis and
some small veneer strips as fence boards) The gate can be opened
- roo leather strips make up perfect hinges. And the little wedge
securely keeps it in "locked" position

The paddock was complete!

- And she built a "Pony" sign, now that she knows how fences can
be build .. she indeed was happy - and still is..

BUT: The younger was sad she hadn´t got anything..

Guess what: Now I´m building a garage for the playmobil police bus
she will receive as a present for her birthday, which is Monday..









Another six of those crates (still not sure - is this the right word?) were
disassembled and are now waiting to become a garage and a classic
"Western" Sheriff´s Office.

I love to work in the shop together with them! - Hope it will help them
to live a creative life - and to be able to build themselves the world they
want to live in..

Hope this is not too far "off topic" and you like it.

kind regards,

Be


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

My jounger now is five years old, for her birthday I had finished the garage

(made for the playmobil Police Bus) and took some pictures (w/o flash guess nobody cares anyway)







,














,
















Hinges made from kangaroo leather again, the latch is made from
Bangkirai wood, that micro handle is a 3mm bamboo shashlik stick.

All was finished the night before her birthday, my back hurted...

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Very nice! Really enjoyed your story man! Good for you brother, spending quality family time and making home made toys for the young ones. Some great parenting right there. I tip my hat to you, Sir.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Finally I finished the "Sheriff´s Office" - made out of orange crates, too, of course:







,








I left the prison walls and the bed lose, so that they can be removed

The first floor can be taken off as well, but there also is a hole
in the floor and a ladder that can be removed as well.















,








today I finished the main stairs and the toothpick balustrade







,








All the door lock bars are fully functional.
The prison window is equipped with (nail) steel bars, how it should be!

She didn´t want a roof - "Dann kann man ja nicht reinfassen!"
("then one cannot reaach inside!..)

Hope you like this too, I do..
I was really looking forward to her excitement when
she´s was back home from Kindergarten.

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome work!!!!! This world needs more Fathers like you. Il be looking forward to seeing more of your projects in the future.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Great work sir!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Tag said:


> Awesome work!!!!! This world needs more Fathers like you. Il be looking forward to seeing more of your projects in the future.


 :yeahthat:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Adopt me pleas  
so cool and so well made 
Looks rock solid 
next the castle of Cinderella ? 
Or the tatsh mahal ?
Cheers my slingshotbrother


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow amazing, very nice work!!

She will be so happy for sure.......great Dad!!

Take care and thanks to share

Volp


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Woow this is awesome!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*Very well done**!* BeM, WHAT remarkable, thoughtful gifts for your daughters. Unique beautiful building projects for a lifetime of treasured dad memories.

And EVERYTHING functional. Magnificent job*!* Looks so fabulously realistic.

I love miniatures. If you wanted to make them *happy*, I think you may have far exceeded this wonderful goal.

I'm with Leon.














I'm almost ready to hand you MY adoption papers as well.

Just don't show them *Queen Mary's Doll House* collection. You'll be a bizeeeeee Be*!*


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Poiema said:


> *Very well done**!* BeM, WHAT remarkable, thoughtful gifts for your daughters. Unique beautiful building projects for a lifetime of treasured dad memories.
> 
> And EVERYTHING functional. Magnificent job*!* Looks so fabulously realistic.
> 
> ...


Soo much candy for me! WOW! Thank you for these uplifting words - everyone!

Kind regards to you all!

Be


----------

